# Massey Ferguson Leak



## jdburress

I just bought a Massey Ferguson 165 with a fron end loader to load and unload round bales of hay today. After about 30 minutes of light work, it started leaking what appeared to be oil from what I am now told is a "tattle tale" hole underneath. This is a small hole about a foot behind the oil drain plug with a cotter key hanging out of it. The engine oil is completely full, but the dip stick underneath the seat ( I am assuming rear end oil?) is now bone dry. And it is also now leaking from the back right. I truly believe the individual that sold this to me knew about this and steam cleaned the tractor and sold it to me? The tractor will probably have to be split and replace so sort of seal maybe? Please help.


----------



## Country Boy

Sounds like that "tattle tale" hole is the drain on the bottom of the bell housing. If you are getting transmission fluid leaking from there, then it is likely coming from the input shaft seal on the front of the transmission. How bad are the leaks? Does oil pour out or is it just damp with oil? All of my tractors here have minor leaks on the engine and transmission, its simply a fact of life for an older tractor. Oil leaks that drip, though, I tend to take care of before they get very bad.


----------



## jdburress

The leak is bad. It was full and lost it all in an hour out of the hole in th bottom of the clutch housing.


----------



## Country Boy

Yeah, sounds like you lost a seal on the input shaft. Splitting the tractor is the only way to get at it to fix it.


----------



## shona13

G,Day JD
The gearbox holds 6 gallons of oil and if you lost 6 gallons in 1 hour as you say through that small hole I,D say it is impossible.
Add oil to the transmission say one gallon and check the level ,the transmission oil fill point is on the left of the gearsticks ,a big plug .
the oil takes a couple of minutes to get all the way to the rear end so be patient,when the oil is on the dipstick put a drip tray underneath to catch the leaking oil and run the tractor for 5 minutes and see how much you loose,all massey tractors will leak a little bit of oil either engine oil or transmission oil,if it is only a small leak you would have to decide if you can live with it .
Another question ?is the tractor fitted with Multi power isf so this could cost quite a bit of money 
To replace the input housing oil, seal as mentioned does require the tractor be split This is not a real big job to repair when the tractor is split,
the expensive part would be the input shaft if it has a grove worn in it you may need a new shaft.
Thats all I can offer 
Regards Hutch.


----------

